# Help- Losi Slider w/ Reedy Stump



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

I need help on a good "safe" starting gear ratio for a Losi Slider with a Stump puller motor.


----------



## rcracer1120 (Nov 9, 2007)

it all depends on the size track or surface your going to be driving on.


----------



## jerrymorgan (Jan 28, 2008)

rcracer1120 said:


> it all depends on the size track or surface your going to be driving on.


need track size what type of corners tight or sweeping type carpet or dirt and type of motor:woohoo:


----------

